# Tiger is already shipping...



## alexandr (Apr 22, 2005)

Tiger is shipping early, as it seems; http://appleinsider.com/news.php?id=1018



> At least two AppleInsider readers claim to have already received their copies of Mac OS X 10.4 "Tiger" this Thursday.



alex.


----------



## alexandr (Apr 22, 2005)

another confirmation; http://www.macnn.com/articles/05/04/22/apple.ships.tiger/


----------



## Viro (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine still says on or before 29th April 2005.


----------



## karavite (Apr 22, 2005)

Lucky in OS shipments, unlucky in... ah, I am just jealous!


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 22, 2005)

well, apple usually ships OS X early so that it arrives on or before the due date (lucky for me, they ship out of sacramento ^_^)


----------



## tysonbarber (Apr 22, 2005)

my estimated delivery date is on or before the 28th


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 22, 2005)

tysonbarber said:
			
		

> my estimated delivery date is on or before the 28th



Same here.  But i noticed in the last few days my order status changed from "OPEN" to "Processing Order"

Maybe that will changed to "Shipped" before the 28th, who knows?


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 23, 2005)

I hope so, my UpToDate will be coming soon. 

Though I'll probably wait until a new PithHelmet version is ready.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 23, 2005)

Mine says on or before 28th. That mean ill be receiving it on or before, or they'll send it out on the 28th (2 day shipping - april 30th??)


----------



## kensteele (Apr 24, 2005)

mine is processing too, guess i'll have it on friday.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 25, 2005)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> Same here.  But i noticed in the last few days my order status changed from "OPEN" to "Processing Order"
> 
> Maybe that will changed to "Shipped" before the 28th, who knows?



Internet sales try to guess the ship times for delivery date release. So it will ship time depend on your choice of ship method. So there are some human elements of "guess" work at play. So when human guessing gets involved, this equates to the week earlier shipments. Your milage will vary.


----------



## Veljo (Apr 25, 2005)

I ordered my copy using Apple's online store (never ordered from it before). It says 29th April, so I'll be waiting with eager eyes


----------



## Damrod (Apr 25, 2005)

The shipment was an error by retailers. I read on a news site about it this morning. The retailers that shipped it out by accident are doing all possible to get the packages back. 

They say it is because "of the eqarly shipment Apple can not provide any support for the package, thus it should be returned". As the retailers even offer free iLife and iWork packages, I guess the pressure from Apple on the retailers must be pretty high


----------



## kramm (Apr 25, 2005)

My order summary now says "Preparing Shipment".


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, a few hours from doing so!

Its in Preparing Shipment mode.



> Preparing Shipment
> We are preparing to ship your order to you, and we'll notify you by email when it ships. Unfortunately, at this point, we are not able to change or cancel your order. If you need to return your order after you receive it, please follow the simple return instructions below or contact a sales support agent.



I can't wait!!!!!! Maybe itt'le be here before Friday!


----------



## alexandr (Apr 25, 2005)

a couple of days old thread; http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51702


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2005)

Already merged. Yeah, spitty. Watch before creating a new thread.


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 25, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, when did you guys place your order?

Mine's still at "Processing Order" even though i ordered it on April 12th, at 7:54 AM PST.

Does it have anything to do with when you ordered it?


----------



## kramm (Apr 25, 2005)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, when did you guys place your order?


I ordered mine at 12:43pm (pst) on April 12th.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 25, 2005)

sorry about that

btw...every time i try to load www.apple.com/orderstatus in safari, i get this weird error (attached) it only works in other browsers (it also reroutes to a funky looking link)

also attached is a pic of it saying preparing shipment


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 25, 2005)

Works fine in Safari for me...i guess they aren't doing it first-come first-serve...

Where are you guys located?  I'm in NY.

Edit:  Ah, i see you're both in CA...maybe that's why.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 25, 2005)

i ordered min 4/12/05 8:43pm and its preparing shipment...you mean they *are* doing first come first serve...unless..did you purchase it earlier that day?

im hoping they ship out of elk gove, CA...that always is the fastest (at least to LA)


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 25, 2005)

If I got mine through Up To Date, is there a way to tell if its shipped?


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 25, 2005)

spitty27 said:
			
		

> i ordered min 4/12/05 8:43pm and its preparing shipment...you mean they *are* doing first come first serve...unless..did you purchase it earlier that day?
> 
> im hoping they ship out of elk gove, CA...that always is the fastest (at least to LA)



Yeah i ordered mine 7:54 AM on April 12th.

You guys ordered it later on in the day.


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 26, 2005)

I checked Apple's UpToDate, but it says I'm "backordered". Does that mean I'm getting mine shipped after the 29th?

Bah, I ordered it the 15th...


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 26, 2005)

As of this morning, mine says "Preparing Shipment"


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 26, 2005)

I shoulda bought mine on the 12th...


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 26, 2005)

Apple's Order Status page is down...



> Apple's Online and phone Order Status services are temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled upgrade to our systems.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## kramm (Apr 27, 2005)

has anyones order status changed to 'shipped' yet? as of 3:24pm mine is still 'preparing'.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 27, 2005)

yep...still preparing...you'd assume that they need to ship it out today for two day shipping so it could arrive on friday...if it comeson saturday ill be really pissed.


----------



## tysonbarber (Apr 27, 2005)

mine has changed to shipped. But my fed ex tracking number isnt working yet, that just means that fed ex hasn't updated there site yet


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 27, 2005)

tyson: care to share the date of purchase? (i see you're in oregon...comeon apple...what's going on here..maybe ittle just take time before they update my orderstatus (it could already be on its way!)

edit: IT FINALLY SHIPPED..sorry about the caps..im just basking in excitement

edit x2: wow...i guess i refreshed right when they posted it! a minute later they added my fedex tracking number!

edit x3: ok seriously this is the last comment..fedex says it was shipped at 9.22am...apple is definitely lagging on their status page. also, it says shipped from ONTARIO CA..does that mean ontario, california or ontario, canada? weeeeee its coming!


----------



## kramm (Apr 27, 2005)

mine status changed to shipped sometime after 6:30pm but i dont have a tracking number yet.

i wonder if itll arrive tomorrow??

spoke too soon...... i now have a tracking number. left at 9:22am


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think we have anything to worry about -- even if it doesn't say it has shipped yet.  

Directly from Apple's Tiger FAQ:



> *I placed an order for Tiger on the online Apple Store. When will I get it?*
> If you place your order with us by April 26th, you will receive your software on April 29th. If you place an order after April 26th, you can check your order status on our website to find out when it ships


----------



## andyhargreaves (Apr 28, 2005)

Mine has shipped this morning, carried by TNT UK.  Woo hoo!!

I ordered on the 20th.


Andy


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 28, 2005)

I still cant check on the status of mine because Apple's UpToDate Inquiry site never seems to want to work. The one time I could see (like 2 or 3 days ago), it said "backordered", which probably means I wont get it for awhile.


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2005)

Mine shipped on the 26th from the Nertherlands, and just made it into the country, released form customs this morning (tracking via TNT. I'm hoping it will make it to me tomorrow so I can install it over the weekend.

PS- ScottFab, ii had problems with the order status site as well but it seems to be working properly now.


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 28, 2005)

Yesss..mine shipped yesterday!

Fedex says it'll be here by 4:30 PM on Friday...i hope it comes a little early; the campus mailroom closes at 2:45


----------



## tysonbarber (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i shipped the day it was announced, it says it will be here on the 29th (fedex says so)


----------



## tysonbarber (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry i ordered the day it was announced


----------



## kramm (Apr 28, 2005)

mine shipped from LA yesterday morning, it made its way to Oakland (45 mins from me) late last night. i check this morning, and its in Portland, OR.

go figure.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2005)

mine was attempted delivery at my apartment this morning but since i'm at work... yea. i have to head home for lunch today then to the bank, so maybe they left it at the office. Mine left...
CORDOVA TN*
MEMPHIS TN*
HAPEVILLE GA*
MARIETTA GA
ATLANTA GA

That was in one day.

I placed my order on the 22nd.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 28, 2005)

SWEET! It Departed from Ontario, Ca, then made its way to Los Angeles sort facility, then to Marina Del Rey, and now...ITS ON THE TRUCK FOR DELIVERY!!!! I'm getting it today!!!!!! Yahoo!!! I'll post pictures!

in other news i finally got my drivers permit and am having my first drivers training lesson today.


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 28, 2005)

oh man, i remember my first driver's lesson.....it was pouring, i had never driven before, and the moron took me on the highway, i was gripping the steering wheel so tight the veins were popping out of my arms, and barely broke the 45 MPH barrier 

good luck today!


----------



## treicher (Apr 28, 2005)

Mine arrived an hour ago in Houston, TX. Starting to backup my stuff and installing it ...woohoo


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2005)

I got mine, backing up my system then a clean install later tonight. Back to work I go.


----------



## kramm (Apr 28, 2005)

can anyone tell me if this makes any sense whatsoever? i live 45 minutes from Oakland...


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know anything about shipping...but that seems like it's a mistake.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 28, 2005)

lol kramm get on the phone with fedex or apple (sometimes apple will rush ship it to you). anyway i got back from my drivers training (it was fun, awkward and a bit scary..partly becacuse the dude was jamaican and i understood about 1/16th of what he was saying.)

lucky i had two harddrives, about 4 days ago i cloned my system onto the external and worked off that one...formatted the internal and installed tiger..copied things back, and life is great. tiger...is...amazing..i love it. btw if you could check out my post in the hardware and peripherals that'd be great..after the install my mx700 doesnt accept the new assignments on the customization panel...maybe the logitech control center isnt supported by tiger? (i cant access logitech's website..it seems to load a blank page) any thoughts?


----------



## kramm (Apr 28, 2005)

spitty27 said:
			
		

> lol kramm get on the phone with fedex or apple (sometimes apple will rush ship it to you).


i called FedEx and he told me its normal and "all packages go through Memphis" (which seems really odd). oh well, he told me it'll be here tomorrow.  hopefully it doesnt take yet another detour.


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 28, 2005)

Mine still says backordered. However, the guy at the apple store says to check after 6pm tommorow, since I should get an accurate reading then and it should stop saying backordered.


----------



## tysonbarber (Apr 29, 2005)

mine is on the truck coming to me now


----------



## chadwick (Apr 29, 2005)

GRRRR. Apply sent me mail this morning saying mine won't ship until May 13th.. and I pre-ordered the day they announced it. GRRRR.


----------



## Lycander (Apr 29, 2005)

I read the review that's up on Ars Technica. I have to admit, Tiger looks effin' awesome. I think what attracted me the most is they toned down the obnoxious UI. Mail.app looks more comfortable for people use to Outlook or Eudora, and pretty much any email client before the original Mail.app

Just in time too. Got my tax return a week ago and haven't decided what to spend it on yet. Maybe now I know.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Apr 29, 2005)

I would of thought the Powerbooks would be pre-installed with Tiger.  Apple Store still says it comes with Panther. There's no issue with Tiger on a Powerbook,  is there?


----------



## Durbrow (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this but in my Tiger, which shipped from Ontario CA even though I live next to Elk Grove, there is a demo for iWork 05. This should allow those of us with slow macs to see just how slow Pages and Keynote transitions are. I hope.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Apr 29, 2005)

kramm said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me if this makes any sense whatsoever? i live 45 minutes from Oakland...



All FedEx express packages go to Memphis even if you send a package to your next door neighbor.  That's their central sorting hub.


----------



## tysonbarber (Apr 29, 2005)

I have it, installed and am loving it so far. Had Mail and Safari quit on me a couple times, but after a restart it has been fine for about 2 hours now


----------



## Scottfab (Apr 29, 2005)

The lady at UpToDate says mine shipped today via US Mail, but I am lacking in confidence of US Mail and UpToDate. I'll see if it comes Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## drunkmac (May 1, 2005)

Just installed Tiger and Im very pleased. Def. worth the $35 I paid for it muahahahaha. But yeah, I love the widgets. Dashboard is very polished and Spotlight is the best.


----------



## MBHockey (May 1, 2005)

Split the edu discounted price with someone else?


----------



## drunkmac (May 1, 2005)

Yeah. My uncle.


----------

